# Anyone need help With Apocalypse tactics?



## Warhound (Oct 6, 2007)

on Friday the fifth, oct. 2007, I had my first Apocalypse game. Thats right, before the actual Apocalypse came out! but my friends at GW let us (my friends and I) use it... anyway to the point - I faced a guard army that had a Vanquisher Super Heavy and a Titan, two Earthshakers, and LOTS of tanks - i was using Marines with NO forge world or special models, with a Tau Ally. So, if anyone needs tactics like taking out titans, What to target first, etc. or anything to do with Apocalypse, post it here and ill try my best to answer questions! Post away!


----------



## Hudspethtb (Sep 4, 2007)

Our experimental game, with no knowledge of the Apoxalipse rules, had a Titan, Earthshakers and lots of tanks as well. We used the normal rules, but allowed for the massive armies. IG and Space Marine vs. Eldar, Dark Eldar, 'nids and Tau.

While I must say that the Titan wasn't used to its full potential, (in fact it hide behind a building almost the entire battle), when it did come out, it died fairly quickly to Tau guns. The lots of tanks fell quickly to a few. The Earthshakers were the only models that made use of themselves. They scored many times thier cost. Tau seeker missiles soon did them in as well. Dang Tau MUST be broken! LoL


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

In our game, the Tau tried to stay away from the war machines. We played an armoured company with two baneblades and a warhound, and our half of the table was completely uncontested with the tanks rolling over all opposition, including a Gargant and its speed freak bodyguard. But, on the other side of the long table, the Tau really dominated the scene, resulting in a loss for my side.

It seems at the start, that the army with the most high strength long ranged shots will most likely dominate the first half of the game. How do you suppose you'll survive to the second half?


----------



## aksel pk (Apr 15, 2008)

when i read the apocalypse book i saw the warhound titan and it only has 2void shields and 3structure points. dont it get destroyed very fast?


----------

